# CREAKS 2011 Kidderminster Show Dates 24th July and 27th November



## wolves121121

*







*


*CENTRAL REPTILE AND EXOTIC ANIMAL KEEPERS SOCIETY*


Firstly we would like to thank all the breeders and society members for there support last year.


Creaks are proud to announce two Kidderminster show dates for 2011 sponsored by Microclimate.

Sunday 24th July

Sunday 27th November




There will be private breeders selling captive bred Snakes, Lizards, Amphibians, Inverts and Dry goods.



The meetings will be held at the Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre in Kidderminster.

Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre 
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP


There is space for 135 tables all with electrical points, if required. The space we have is a large hall with a massive capacity. Parking is situated directly outside the arena and disabled access is also available.



If you’re interested in booking a table or have any questions please contact either me or email [email protected]


*Both meetings have no membership restrictions*




*Entry Fees for both shows*

*CREAKS Members Free*

*Other Society Members *£5

*Non Members* £6


*Anyone under 16 will need to be accompanied by an adult* 


*Doors will open at 10.30am *














*News of the March coach trip to Hamm will be announced soon.*





*To Join C.R.E.A.K.S follow the details below*


*MEMBERSHIP*

Family £9 includes 2 Adults 2 children( under 16)

Adult £5 

Under 16 Free

Membership will run till 31 December 2011

*TO JOIN*

first join the facebook group which can be found by typing central reptile and exotic animal keepers society into the search bar

then email or post your details to 

email [email protected]

post to Marc Russon
38 Summer Lane
Lower Gornal
West Midlands
DY3 2EY

*Details Required*

Name

Address including postcode

email address

phone number

Membership required

*PAYMENT*

Payment can be taken via cheque made payable to central reptile exotic animal keepers society

or paypal via the email address [email protected] Please also include all details required again in the comments box





.


----------



## Austin Allegro

Both meetings have no membership restrictions. So its an open show ans the general public can get in on the day?


----------



## 3felix9

*Kiddie shows*

It certainly seems that way ?


----------



## john91919

Don't like the sound of that!


----------



## Seraphim

john91919 said:


> Don't like the sound of that!


but people moaned that the public weren't allowed


----------



## Austin Allegro

john91919 said:


> Don't like the sound of that!


Why not?


----------



## wolves121121

Austin Allegro said:


> Both meetings have no membership restrictions. So its an open show ans the general public can get in on the day?


That is correct


----------



## tonkaz0

Hi Marc,

Will the Glocester show be taking place at all this year or is it starting up next year? also am I right in remembering the membership renewed last september is valid for this year also, Thanks :no1:


----------



## wolves121121

Hi Tony 

Yep your right all membership brought last year will be valid to the end of this year.

Hopefully we can sort the bristol show out for the end of May this year, but we have a few things to sort out first.


----------



## JamesJ

Glad youve been able to get round the members only barrier this year, should deffinatly get more people through the door for you :2thumb: 

Out of interest how much are tables? Got a fair amount of animals for Doncaster in June already so if we have stuff left might have one with you in July too


----------



## tonkaz0

Sweet mate, thank you very much as always :2thumb: and waiting for you thread about Hamm too :no1:


----------



## Austin Allegro

Good to get round the members only stipulation which i thought was arse about face. Surely, the local authority emphasis should have been on the sellers being recognised reptile club members as an elemnet in proving they were hobbyist breeders rather than commercial breeders.


----------



## penfold

how have you managed to get round the membership thing as it was a strict rule last 2 years and is there a chance it will become members only again
__________________


----------



## johnc79

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## trickie189

I'm new to the expos, what will happen on the day?


----------



## sophonkeys

If the doors open at 10.30, wt are the closing times? Also its my birthday on that day!


----------



## CREAKS Society

sophonkeys said:


> If the doors open at 10.30, wt are the closing times? Also its my birthday on that day!


 
Show will close around 4pm


----------



## kormakid

hi there, have sent in my details for membership and funds via paypal yesterday but not had a response of it being received by anybody. can someone acknowledge receipt please

many regards.... martin lyon / family membership.

thank you


----------



## Austin Allegro

I tke it that you have read about their commitee resignations
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...r-meetings/750195-committee-resignations.html

Might explain the absence of a prompt reply


----------



## danandsara

*hi*

hi there coming to the show 27th november can anyone let me know if you can buy reptiles from the show and give me some information on membership? thanks.


----------



## chris_wade

danandsara said:


> hi there coming to the show 27th november can anyone let me know if you can buy reptiles from the show and give me some information on membership? thanks.


 
shows are open to the public so no membership needed and yes the idea of the show is selling reptiles


----------



## danandsara

cool thanks


----------



## Recluso

How is interest in the November show looking? Have you filled many tables?


----------



## steph2664

*No facebook*

Hi everyone,

I'd like to get a family membership to Creaks before going to the show on the 27th nov. I've checked how to register and it mentions I need to join the Facebook group first. The issue is that I don't have a Facebook account so how can I register?
Can I just send an email to the live account?

Thanks in advance.

Steph


----------



## pollywog

Yes just send an email to [email protected]


----------



## steph2664

Email sent, thank you


----------



## johnc79

pollywog said:


> Yes just send an email to [email protected]


Good luck lol


----------



## pollywog

johnc79 said:


> Good luck lol


Why what's going on John? Something we need to know? I only booked a couple of weeks ago. I heard a lot of rumors at Doncaster at the weekend but just dismissed them as the same things were being said before the previous CREAKS show.


----------



## johnc79

pollywog said:


> Why what's going on John? Something we need to know? I only booked a couple of weeks ago. I heard a lot of rumors at Doncaster at the weekend but just dismissed them as the same things were being said before the previous CREAKS show.



I have no idea mate a few of us left creaks back in July because it became embarrassing. I had people coming up to me still in Doncaster saying there been ignored not replied to ect. I don't even know who is running it now.


----------



## leehanson89

Is anyone taking any rankins to this weekends show??


----------



## cornmorphs

johnc79 said:


> I have no idea mate a few of us left creaks back in July because it became embarrassing. I had people coming up to me still in Doncaster saying there been ignored not replied to ect. I don't even know who is running it now.


It was a weird show, I attended at very very short notice. at 10 am there were only about 100 people in the hall with the tables, and quite a few empty tables.
I was anticipating a really bad show. There didnt seem to be many people in at all, but in the end personally I did pretty well considering no advertising etc, turning up last minute.
There didnt seem to be a great deal there, even corns, which may be why I sold so many.
so for me it turned out good, but I have to be honest, I wouldnt have been amused to have paid 5-6 quid to get in for what was there.


----------



## arachne

I'm glad you did ok,but would like to say:-
we booked 104 tables,3 breeders didn't turn up,(2 emailed with apologies-unforseen circumstances).It is CREAKS policy to have some empty tables-just in case, several breeders asked for and got extra tables due to this policy.The 'show' didn't open till 10.30,and we had over 600 through the door,this was more than at the July 'show' or either of last years 'shows'. Towards the end I went round and spoke to the majority of the breeders,the response I received was positive,with most saying they had done as well, or better, than they had expected.
CREAKS is aware that there were problems before the 'show',the issues have been addressed and the committee will be sending out a newsletter in the near future.


----------



## Woodsman

cornmorphs said:


> It was a weird show, I attended at very very short notice. at 10 am there were only about 100 people in the hall with the tables, and quite a few empty tables.
> I was anticipating a really bad show. There didnt seem to be many people in at all, but in the end personally I did pretty well considering no advertising etc, turning up last minute.
> There didnt seem to be a great deal there, even corns, which may be why I sold so many.
> so for me it turned out good, but I have to be honest, I wouldnt have been amused to have paid 5-6 quid to get in for what was there.


We have been to all the CREAKS shows,the queue at this one was far longer than previous ones.
As for actual animals on show,there was a wonderful selection including some real rarities.
This venue must be one of the best with it's central location,also masses of room in the aisles,no pushing and shoving as per some other venues.
All in all it was a great show.Kudos to the CREAKS people:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

arachne said:


> I'm glad you did ok,but would like to say:-
> we booked 104 tables,3 breeders didn't turn up,(2 emailed with apologies-unforseen circumstances).It is CREAKS policy to have some empty tables-just in case, several breeders asked for and got extra tables due to this policy.The 'show' didn't open till 10.30,and we had over 600 through the door,this was more than at the July 'show' or either of last years 'shows'. Towards the end I went round and spoke to the majority of the breeders,the response I received was positive,with most saying they had done as well, or better, than they had expected.
> CREAKS is aware that there were problems before the 'show',the issues have been addressed and the committee will be sending out a newsletter in the near future.


Just an opinion really, I understand you with bigging up things, and thats fine.



Woodsman said:


> We have been to all the CREAKS shows,the queue at this one was far longer than previous ones.
> As for actual animals on show,there was a wonderful selection including some real rarities.
> This venue must be one of the best with it's central location,also masses of room in the aisles,no pushing and shoving as per some other venues.
> All in all it was a great show.Kudos to the CREAKS people:no1:


I have been to 2 creaks, this queue was a fraction, literally of the 1st one I went to a couple of years back. 
location wise, yes its very handy for all I agree, but over 10 times the amount of people went to another uk show by the beach, this was about as bad a location for many people as possible, but many went.
The show was ok, I was just going on what I saw, my personal feeling was as said, there wasnt a massive variety.
I dont have any issue with the show at all, but people must be honest, and some of the comments of the previous 2 posts have been reasonably economical with the truth.
I would imagine the time of year may have affected the attendance levels, I would think the earlier show had more, although I didnt go so cant comfirm or deny either way. 
I'm not trying to cause trouble of anything with these comments, and the people that went probably did well as buyers and sellers, and if the people arranging it were happy too then thats all good.


----------



## arachne

cornmorphs said:


> Just an opinion really, I understand you with bigging up things, and thats fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to 2 creaks, this queue was a fraction, literally of the 1st one I went to a couple of years back.
> location wise, yes its very handy for all I agree, but over 10 times the amount of people went to another uk show by the beach, this was about as bad a location for many people as possible, but many went.
> The show was ok, I was just going on what I saw, my personal feeling was as said, there wasnt a massive variety.
> I dont have any issue with the show at all, but people must be honest, and some of the comments of the previous 2 posts have been reasonably economical with the truth.
> I would imagine the time of year may have affected the attendance levels, I would think the earlier show had more, although I didnt go so cant comfirm or deny either way.
> I'm not trying to cause trouble of anything with these comments, and the people that went probably did well as buyers and sellers, and if the people arranging it were happy too then thats all good.


the show 2 years ago was not actually CREAKS;and I have *NOT* been "reasonably economical with the truth" - I have been truthful, I *DON'T* lie - I have no reason to.


----------



## Woodsman

I too strongly object to being accused of being "economical with the truth"
The queue at the 1st show held at Kidderminster was very long, but I was talking about shows organised by Creaks.
There were some rarities there, not endless tables of corns, beardies and leopard geckos.
The venue is central.
There was plenty of room between aisles.
I'd be interested to know where you think the economy of truth with this statement is.
Rather than nit-pick it would be better for the hobby if we all actually give some praise to the volunteers who make these shows possible in the first place.


----------



## Spikebrit

cornmorphs said:


> It was a weird show, I attended at very very short notice. at 10 am there were only about 100 people in the hall with the tables, and quite a few empty tables.
> I was anticipating a really bad show. There didnt seem to be many people in at all, but in the end personally I did pretty well considering no advertising etc, turning up last minute.
> There didnt seem to be a great deal there, even corns, which may be why I sold so many.
> so for me it turned out good, but I have to be honest, I wouldnt have been amused to have paid 5-6 quid to get in for what was there.


You were there? where? 

If id have known you were there i would have come and said hi, as it would have been nice to put a face to the name. I was helping out the just air plants table. 

jay


----------



## AZUK

Well I enjoyed it................... well done all :no1:


----------



## richie.b

arachne said:


> I'm glad you did ok,but would like to say:-
> we booked 104 tables,3 breeders didn't turn up,(2 emailed with apologies-unforseen circumstances).It is CREAKS policy to have some empty tables-just in case, several breeders asked for and got extra tables due to this policy.The 'show' didn't open till 10.30,and we had over 600 through the door,this was more than at the July 'show' or either of last years 'shows'. Towards the end I went round and spoke to the majority of the breeders,the response I received was positive,with most saying they had done as well, or better, than they had expected.
> CREAKS is aware that there were problems before the 'show',the issues have been addressed and the committee will be sending out a newsletter in the near future.


I was one of the people that asked for another table, i was also approached by arachne at the end of the show to ask how it went. I was also at the july show and can say this one for me was a much better show in fact i took double what i did in july, it was also a lot busier and i thought a real success. I will definatly be booking tables for next year as i think it will only get better

Richie


----------



## Buzzlightyear

I was wondering why the price had gone up to £6 entrance for a non member ????

Could anybody explain the price increase because shows like Donny and Kempton are £5 for non members and there far bigger and better than Kidde.

Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## Laura_M

im new to reptile shows , and creaks was my first one as its fairly local to us . i had in mind what i wanted to get before we went . The queue was as i expected to be honest and i didnt kno what to expect from inside .
I was after a boa and was suprised not to have seen more , there were plenty of royals , not as many corns as i had expected . plenty of lizards and spiders etc . i enjoyed it , walked out with a gorgeous boa so very happy . would have liked to have seen more variety in terms of boas i suppose . as this is my first show i have nothing to compare it with , and it did the job for me , enjoyed it and will be at the next one for sure


----------



## JamesJ

Spikebrit said:


> You were there? where?
> 
> If id have known you were there i would have come and said hi, as it would have been nice to put a face to the name. I was helping out the just air plants table.
> 
> jay


He was 2 doors down from you. We were next to you, the table next to us was empty and then there was Nige sharing a table with a friend, although he moved over onto the empty table when nobody turned up.

Not that im grassing or anything Nige :whistling2:

This show was one of the best for us sales wise this year and being literally on the doorstep was nice to to have a long drive home. However if I was attending as a buyer Doncaster / Kempton usually have more choice.

What you guys need to remember is this is the last show of the year, so aswell as a smaller number of tables most the animals were probably from the end of season / unsold from previous shows, anything interesting / high in demand / hard to come by etc would have already sold.


----------



## knotism037

Spikebrit said:


> You were there? where?
> 
> If id have known you were there i would have come and said hi, as it would have been nice to put a face to the name. I was helping out the just air plants table.
> 
> jay


A few tables down from you.:lol:



James_and_Hana said:


> He was 2 doors down from you. We were next to you, the table next to us was empty and then there was Nige sharing a table with a friend, although he moved over onto the empty table when nobody turned up.
> 
> Not that im grassing or anything Nige :whistling2:
> 
> This show was one of the best for us sales wise this year and being literally on the doorstep was nice to to have a long drive home. However if I was attending as a buyer Doncaster / Kempton usually have more choice.
> 
> What you guys need to remember is this is the last show of the year, so aswell as a smaller number of tables most the animals were probably from the end of season / unsold from previous shows, anything interesting / high in demand / hard to come by etc would have already sold.


Ahhh, that's who you were then. I'm the long haired one he was with.:no1:


----------



## Spikebrit

James_and_Hana said:


> He was 2 doors down from you. We were next to you, the table next to us was empty and then there was Nige sharing a table with a friend, although he moved over onto the empty table when nobody turned up.
> 
> Not that im grassing or anything Nige :whistling2:
> 
> This show was one of the best for us sales wise this year and being literally on the doorstep was nice to to have a long drive home. However if I was attending as a buyer Doncaster / Kempton usually have more choice.
> 
> What you guys need to remember is this is the last show of the year, so aswell as a smaller number of tables most the animals were probably from the end of season / unsold from previous shows, anything interesting / high in demand / hard to come by etc would have already sold.


I recognised you guys when I saw the table, but i couldn't click where the name was from. I'm sure i tried to sell you plants lol. I kept looking at your cresties, although im not a crestie fan they are cool.

Two tables along and i still didnt notice. pfft. Would be nice to finally put a name to the face lol. I'm sure nige should have had a massive sign with his name on for me. 

Jay


----------



## JamesJ

knotism037 said:


> Ahhh, that's who you were then. I'm the long haired one he was with.:no1:


Ahh hello  *waves*



Spikebrit said:


> I recognised you guys when I saw the table, but i couldn't click where the name was from. I'm sure i tried to sell you plants lol. I kept looking at your cresties, although im not a crestie fan they are cool.
> 
> Two tables along and i still didnt notice. pfft. Would be nice to finally put a name to the face lol. I'm sure nige should have had a massive sign with his name on for me.
> 
> Jay


No you didn't try and sell us any plants, at least not me. Id love some live plants in my vivs but they just arnt practical for breeders  Its a pain in the ass digging for eggs as it is. 

I eventually want a huge planted display viv when we get our own place, im sure you'll hear off me then : victory:


----------

